# 14 foot starcraft project for this year



## Prawndave (Jul 1, 2017)

Not sure exactly what model this is as the plate is worn clean. I know it's rated for a 30 horse and I think 900 plus lbs. Picked it up with the trailer for 500 and a 96 merc 15 horse for 650. Should be a great little fishing boat when I'm done.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 2, 2017)

Things are happening


----------



## water bouy (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice. What kind of upgrades are you planning.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 3, 2017)

Mostly a flat floor with some decking in the front and back... going to keep it pretty simple for now since I really just want to get out on the water. Finished the transom and started framing the floor yesterday. Replaced some rollers and the lights on the trailer too.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 3, 2017)

Some more framing started...still have to add all the supports and some cross members.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 7, 2017)

What experience does anyone have with rubber flooring .... one im considering is mostly black but has a matte finished with a kind of a grey fleck to it.
Worried about it being too hot for the boy to crawl around on but I really like the idea of clean up. The front and back deck will likely be carpet. 
In other boats I have had that shiney black runner stuff on the bottom of the boat but I'm hoping this stuff would be much much better and easy to cleanly install.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 7, 2017)

I live in Ontario Canada so it's not like it's always that hot haha


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice boat.
Roller trailers are not usually the best for aluminum boats.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 7, 2017)

No ...eventually it'll get stripped down and cleaned up too and I'll throw some bunks on it. With the amount of time I work and since I sold my other set up to buy this it's now becoming a rush to get it in the water.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 8, 2017)

Almost ready for the floor to go in ... really stiffened things up.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 9, 2017)

Getting closer to being on the water everyday ....just have to decide what I'm doing with the flooring then build some decks and pop in the stereo.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 13, 2017)

Had to break down and purchase a new cover ...not having a garage and all this rain is really annoying


----------



## bwingler57 (Jul 14, 2017)

it looks like a seafarer by starcraft. Don't go to high on the floors, it will be real unstable, i have a starcraft 14 footer also and had to lower mine. Mine is older then yours it's a 1958 modified ski champ. The 15 horse will move it nicely i have a 20hp johnson on mine. The picture with the carpeted deck was before i changed it, that was the way it came and it was unusable like that, felt like the boat would roll over, very unstable, the other picture is the change i did and took it out fishing 100 percent better and stable, note all three seats are right in the center.


----------



## AZSunDevil (Jul 14, 2017)

I am working on a 16' Starcraft Seafarer. Mine is a 1981 and appears very similar to yours in floor /rib design and style. Mine is only rated for 5 people and 780lbs from what little I could read on the faded placard. I believe it's only rated for 35 or 40hp too. I'm just going to put a 15 or 20hp on it because I don't plan on using it for big water. If my needs evolve down the road, I'll save some more money and trade up for a bigger motor but for now I think 15 to 20 will be plenty. Many of our mountain lakes here in AZ won't even allow gas motors. Those that do usually limit it to 10hp.

The trailer that I got with the boat, I think, was homemade. It was a tilt style trailer with a handle in the front so you could dump the boat off easily. I put a pin through the frame to lock it in. I also had a friend help me weld some Bunk Bolster Brackets (C.E. Smith brand) onto the trailer to mount bunks. 

Good luck with the project. I laughed because most of my pictures come in sideways or upside down too. This Forum software must be from 1996.

Link to my project here: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=43099


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 14, 2017)

The height of the seat won't really change ..basically just sheeting over that stock seat for some storage in the back and front ...hoping to maybe get the flooring completed and get a little test ride in before I get much more done.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 15, 2017)

Well I couldn't find a rubberized material that wasn't black and stumbled across enough carpet to do the entire boat and decks for 50 bucks ...got the floor done.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 15, 2017)

Looks good. Is there a chance you measured the width in the middle before taking out the bench to see if it's wider without it.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 15, 2017)

Ya it didn't change at all ...before the floor went in in was a bit worried about the flexing but I attached each cross member to the ribbing 2 or 3 Times and it's stiffer now than before the seat came out ....i still plan to brace the sides to the floor also using the bracing as rod holders.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 16, 2017)

Bad pic but I started to frame the back seating deck and the little bump out for the stereo and fish finder and maybe switches.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 22, 2017)

Not much time lately to get anything done but I slapped in the stereo and two of the speakers this morning.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 27, 2017)

Sweet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 30, 2017)

A little more progress ... still have the front deck to finish up but I might get it on the water for a test before I do.


----------



## Prawndave (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a question about my trailer set up .... I need to purchase some new rubber and wondered what my weight might be. Obviously i can add up what I've put into it but what would my starting weight be close to ? What do you guys run for weight ratings on your tires ? Right now it has one rated for 900 and one for 5 ...16 inch diameter 4.80-8. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Prawndave (Aug 26, 2017)

Had it out today on the water finally .... Was great ! Two of us walked around no problem and my buddy is a bigger guy ....Flys with the 15 and no flex in the hull even without the supports in yet. All in all this turned out great and seems like the perfect little fishing boat ....can't wait to finish that last few details. No fish today but still a big success.


----------



## SeaFaring (Aug 31, 2017)

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawndave (Jun 16, 2018)

Finally got some time to button up 90 percent of the build.


----------



## Prawndave (Jun 16, 2018)

One more.


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 17, 2018)

Looking good, have you tried taking it out this year, or waiting for it to be finished? Wondering how your balance is.


----------



## Prawndave (Jun 17, 2018)

I had it out last year before the front deck was done and with someone in the front it was perfect .....without it wanted to porpoise a bit. The deck is alot lighter than my 250 lb buddy but im hoping its heavy enough that it should ride nice enough now with or without someone up front.


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 17, 2018)

Prawndave said:


> I had it out last year before the front deck was done and with someone in the front it was perfect .....without it wanted to porpoise a bit. The deck is alot lighter than my 250 lb buddy but im hoping its heavy enough that it should ride nice enough now with or without someone up front.



I am going to be building a floor soon and am hoping the weight even things out myself. I have been putting my battery and gas tank in as far forward as they can safely when solo for now.


----------



## Prawndave (Jun 26, 2018)

Had it out today ....worked out perfectly and the balance was spot on.


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 8, 2018)

Added some sweet supports .....didnt really seem like it needed it but figured its not going to hurt and it gives me a spot to mount rod holders and such.


----------



## WestTXFishing (Jul 9, 2018)

I like those supports. did you just rivet them in there at the top and then screw them into the floor?


----------



## Prawndave (Jul 12, 2018)

Nut and bolt at the top and just screwed into the decking ....stiffens it up a bit and was only about 15 bucks in material.


----------



## BenTinTin (Jul 23, 2018)

Man this is a really great build. I bought a 14' Starcraft but it's the lighter duty version. Thanks, keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

